# Make out with a cute geeky girl I just met on the same day!



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

*I kissed a girl on the same day we met!*

Em.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

That's.. great? I guess.. minus the obvious.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

yeah my mouth smells of tobaco


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice way to get oral herpes.


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

cinnamonqueen said:


> Nice way to get oral herpes.


If everyone thought like that then even "normal" people would be screwed.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

_"No she wasn't a **** (I don't go for those)"_

^How decent of you :roll

Some might say it's a bit rich for a guy who'd just spent the day trying his luck with 7 other random people to be making judgements about women, but whatever...


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

"sophisticated with geeky glasses" today's hipsters 

so, she was your 8th choice? either way it's nice to see that you don't have much sa anymore!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

cinnamonqueen said:


> Nice way to get oral herpes.


lol what is this?

good job, OP. It's just a numbers game. You can't give up after one rejection. I need to remember this, too. I take rejection very personally as I'm sure a lot of people do.


----------



## Jay M (May 27, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> _"No she wasn't a **** (I don't go for those)"_
> 
> ^How decent of you :roll
> 
> Some might say it's a bit rich for a guy who'd just spent the day trying his luck with 7 other random people to be making judgements about women, but whatever...


Haha. :yes


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the part where you know she isn't a **** because she wears glasses.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

You can be a sophisticated **** you know


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

MoonlitMadness said:


> You can be a sophisticated **** you know


Totally

A glass of Dom Perignon in one hand, two dongs in the other.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> Totally
> 
> A glass of Dom Perignon in one hand, two dongs in the other.


Actual lol.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Huh?? You are good looking and you got rejected. See?? rejection happens to almost everyone. Well yeah I will never kiss someone I met on the same day. That's kind of weird although I've heard of some people doing that. IDK. I would never do that.


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

Good on ya OP. You're learning to objectify females at an early age and are well on your way to loads of random hookups in college!


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> _"No she wasn't a **** (I don't go for those)"_
> 
> ^How decent of you :roll
> 
> Some might say it's a bit rich for a guy who'd just spent the day trying his luck with 7 other random people to be making judgements about women, but whatever...


Some people just aren't man enough to approach girls or to even take action in general. I can understand why you wrote this 

Approaching girls is what helps me deal with social anxiety, if I fail then its an accomplishment and if I pass then its an accomplishment. In the end I had the confidence to do that. Either way its my method of curing and if that makes me a sl** then let it be!


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

MurrayJ said:


> "sophisticated with geeky glasses" today's hipsters
> 
> so, she was your 8th choice? either way it's nice to see that you don't have much sa anymore!


Nope, she was just the 8th person I happened to see in town.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Huh?? You are good looking and you got rejected. See?? rejection happens to almost everyone. Well yeah I will never kiss someone I met on the same day. That's kind of weird although I've heard of some people doing that. IDK. I would never do that.


My friend the amount of times I have been rejected is non-existent. It depends on the person, for me well I wanted to see how far I could go with this girl and because she was only in the U.K for two days I didn't have a choice to let her go that easy. So I just went for the kiss.


----------



## Jay M (May 27, 2013)

ak3891 said:


> *Some people just aren't man enough to approach girls or to even take action in genera*l. I can understand why you wrote this
> 
> Approaching girls is what helps me deal with social anxiety, if I fail then its an accomplishment and if I pass then its an accomplishment. In the end I had the confidence to do that. Either way its my method of curing and if that makes me a sl** then let it be!


You sound stuck up... No offence of course.
You have weird ways of dealing with social anxiety, I've seen your YouTube channel and people I know with not such bad Social Anxiety couldn't do anything you do, for example going up to people and hugging them? 
Anyway congratulations I guess? haha.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

hey, what is your youtube channel?. If you are interested in picking up girls send me a private message. I might have an interesting website for you (and no it's not a scam), it's something i recently got into to become better with women.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

Jay M said:


> You sound stuck up... No offence of course.
> You have weird ways of dealing with social anxiety, I've seen your YouTube channel and people I know with not such bad Social Anxiety couldn't do anything you do, for example going up to people and hugging them?
> Anyway congratulations I guess? haha.


Why is that stuck up?.. so you are justifying that you should be afraid of approaching people?.. please tell me.. what legit reasons do you have, to tell me it is totally acceptable for yourself to be afraid of having conversations with other people. I don't know about you.. but i am trying to become a better man and overcome fears, this is a step you take towards overcoming those.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

undercover latino said:


> Why is that stuck up?.. so you are justifying that you should be afraid of approaching people?.. please tell me.. what legit reasons do you have, to tell me it is totally acceptable for yourself to be afraid of having conversations with other people. I don't know about you.. but i am trying to become a better man and overcome fears, this is a step you take towards overcoming those.


You just told him.


----------

